# Is this a blue Shepherd?



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I was looking through the Pedigree Data base and saw a male that a guy had for stud service. Very pretty WGSL...I don't have a very good eye, but the dog looks like a blue. I don't really want to post a picture or a link since I would consider that bashing. But now I am curious as to whether or not the dog is a blue or not. That being said I think he is a beautiful dog! *So can someone PM me so I can send you the link and you can let me know??* Thanks


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes- that's a blue.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I purposely didn't put a picture up. I didn't want any breeder bashing...can I PM you the link?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I edited my original post so I don't look too stupid


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Please PM me the link.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL- yes, I was being facetious. Nice work on editing your OP...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Now I'm curious--PM me please?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't blame you...I re-read it...too bad I didn't do that before I hit post


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Gorgeous dog and he does look like a blue, but no mention anywhere of his blue-ness. Maybe it's just the photo?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have hard time telling if a dog is blue or not. I am just wondering if it's deep red is washing out the black (not even sure if that is possible)? But it looks like a faded black to me...maybe it is just my screen??


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

In the video he looks black and red.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Gorgeous dog and he does look like a blue, but no mention anywhere of his blue-ness. Maybe it's just the photo?


I agree, I think he is beautiful!! Just looks a little light to me  but I went onto the website and the other photos look the same to me


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

You are right, he does look red and black in the video...must be a flash or something?


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Can you PM the link too please? I've never seen a blue and I'm curious too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

CelticGlory:

Here's the most beautiful blue I've ever seen...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ures/165610-blue-baby-kaiya-4-month-pics.html


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I will PM you the Link. But I am not thinking that he is blue anymore. Just something with the picture likely. But follow Wildos link, she is beautiful!! I know blue is a fault....but if a reputable breeder came up with one unknowingly would scoop it up  (Robin...if you ever get a surprise blue I call dips...OK?!?  )


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Since his writeup in the add says that he has a Best In Show in Norway I wouldn;t think that he is a blue.


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

wildo said:


> CelticGlory:
> 
> Here's the most beautiful blue I've ever seen...
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ures/165610-blue-baby-kaiya-4-month-pics.html


Beautiful puppy!!! :wub:


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Andaka said:


> Since his writeup in the add says that he has a Best In Show in Norway I wouldn;t think that he is a blue.


I thought the same thing too. I was confused. But he doesn't look blue in he video. But I don't think that picture does his black justice. Does anyone think the photo could be altered to make him look more red? Would that mess with the black pigment?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

wildo said:


> CelticGlory:
> 
> Here's the most beautiful blue I've ever seen...
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ures/165610-blue-baby-kaiya-4-month-pics.html


I love Kaiya! I think she is the most beautiful GSD puppy I have ever seen, regardless of color. :wub::wub::wub:


----------

